# Cable luber



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Any of you ever used a cable luber? What a neat little tool.




























https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_53


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

I have a Motion Pro one just like the one in the picture, and use it regularly on just about any machine with cables.
A good quality cable lube is also important, as you want to ensure you "push" the moisture out.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Youtube has some great show and tell on their use.

.


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

Use them on motorcycles but never a blower. Good idea.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Six cables on the Yammy, just gave them a treat.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

very must have little tool in my book.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I would have put it in the same arena as a squeegee sharpener.


Thanks - keep it in mind.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

Used mine this weekend on my Honda lawn mower. I know of no other way to lube a cased cable. Genius!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Nope, not yet. But after learning about them in another thread last week, I have one on-order: 

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/152949-cable-maintenance.html


They sound like a nice tool to have available.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

.
I had to clean up / change the routing of my cables as well to avoid pinch points. Made a big difference.
.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> Any of you ever used a cable luber? What a neat little tool.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_1,searchweb201603_53


Never knew there was such as thing... Great tip!! Thanks, I'll have to check this out.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> Six cables on the Yammy, just gave them a treat.


Colby,
While on the topic of cables... I have a YS928J (like yours I think)... Lately, when I try to adjust the pitch of the chute, it seems the mechanism is slow to respond. I'm thinking the chute cable needs to be tightened. Where/how do I tighten the chute cable? Under the control console, or where the cable meets the chute? Is it simply a matter of tightening that nut just below the plastic casing?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I my case I ordered a new cable because it is damaged. You adjust under the console.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> I my case I ordered a new cable because it is damaged. You adjust under the console.



Ok, thanks again!


----------

